# Multimedia PC und Wasserkühlung



## TheOggment (21. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bräuchte wohl eure Hilfe. Mein alter PC hat sich leider letztes Wochenende verabschiedet. Aber nach 5 Jahren wurde es wohl auch Zeit . Da ich für den Job nun aber dringend einen neuen PC brauche, der für Grafik- und Renderprogramme stark genug sein muss, wollte ich euch mal fragen. Wichtig ist mir auch noch, dass ich gerne mal zocke und dass ich keine Ohrstöpsel brauche. Die Wasserkühlung will ich auf jeden Fall haben, da diese natürlich leiser ist und ich im Notfall noch übertakten kann. Der Preisrahmen liegt bei ca. 1500,- Euro Netto.

*Nach dem Lesen der FAQ ist meine Zusammenstellung für den PC bisher diese: *

CPU: Intel Core i7-930 Box für 260,- EUR
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=31623&agid=1189

Mainboard: ASUS P6T SE für 160,- EUR
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=26004&agid=1191

Arbeitsspeicher: 12GB-6x-Kit Corsair HX3X12G1600C9 DDR3, CL9 für 250,- EUR
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=27053&agid=1193

Grafikkarte: Powercolor HD5770 1024MB GDDR5 für 140,- EUR
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=30583&agid=1004

Netzteil: Corsair TX650W 650 Watt für 90,- EUR
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=19286&agid=240

Festplatte: Western Digital AV-GP 1,5TB SATA II für 110,- EUR
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=30377&agid=1078

Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-60FN für 90,- EUR
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Lian-Li-PC-60FN-Midi-Tower-black::13475.html

*Als Wasserkühlung folgende Komponenten:*

Radiator: Phobya G-Changer 360 Ver. 1.2 Black für 70,- EUR
http://www.modvision.de/product_info.php/info/p3927_Phobya-G-Changer-360-Ver--1-2-Black.html

CPU: Aquacomputer cuplex kryos PRO für 50,- EUR
http://www.modvision.de/product_inf...-kryos-PRO-f-r-Sockel-1oe-1156-775--G1-4.html

Grafikkarte: EK Water Blocks EK-FC5770 Black Acetal für 60,- EUR
http://www.modvision.de/product_info.php/info/p5230_EK-Water-Blocks-EK-FC5770-Black-Acetal.html

Pumpe: EK Water Blocks EK-DCP 4,0 (Pump) für 50,- EUR
http://www.modvision.de/product_info.php/info/p7189_EK-Water-Blocks-EK-DCP-4-0--Pump-.html

AGB: EK Water Blocks EK-Multioption RES X2 - 150 Basic für 30,- EUR
http://www.modvision.de/product_inf...Blocks-EK-Multioption-RES-X2---150-Basic.html

*Fazit*

Seht ihr Verbesserungspotential?

Gruß,
wiseguy85


----------



## Dr Dau (22. August 2010)

Hallo!

Ich bin zwar kein Hardwarefreak, aber.....


TheOggment hat gesagt.:


> Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-60FN für 90,- EUR
> http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Lian-Li-PC-60FN-Midi-Tower-black::13475.html


Das Gehäuse steht quasi auf dem Kopf..... also befindet sich das Netzteil (mit seinen 230 Volt) im unteren Bereich.
Darüber soll sich Deine Wasserkühlung befinden?! 
Wenn die Wasserkühlung (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) einmal undicht werden sollte und die Kühlflüssigkeit ins Netzteil tropft, kostet es Dich im besten Fall den PC.
Wenn es schlimmer kommt, kostet es Dich die Wohnung.
Und wenn es ganz schlimm kommt, kostet es Dich Dein Leben.

Wenn sich das Netzteil jedoch oben befindet, kann zumindest schonmal keine Kühlflüssigkeit mehr reintropfen..... was meiner Meinung nach einen nicht zu verachtenden Sicherheitsgewinn bedeutet.
Und für die 90 EUR sollte sich da sicherlich etwas passendes finden lassen.
Darüber würde ich nochmal nachdenken. 

Was die Festplatte angeht:
Ich habe mit WD bisher nur schlechte Erfahrungen gesammelt (was die Haltbarkeit angeht).
Ausserdem halte ich 1,5 TB für vollkommen übertrieben (zumindest als einzelne Festplatte).
Da würde ich mir lieber mit mehreren kleinen Festplatten ein sinnvolles Raid-System aufbauen.

Abgesehen davon, solltest Du Dir genau ansehen was Du da kaufst.....
Die WD10TEVT hat nicht 1,5 TB Speicherkapazität, sondern 1 TB.
Sie hat nicht 32 MB Puffer, sondern 8 MB.
Sie macht nicht 7200 Umdrehungen, sondern 5200.
Sie ist nicht 3,5" gross, sondern 2,5".
Quelle: Spezifikationen von Western Digital (PDF)

Scheinbar ist die Festplatte auch nicht im aktuellen Sortiment von WD (ich finde jedenfalls nur die WD10T*P*VT), daher würde ich annehmen wollen dass es sich nurnoch um einen "Restposten" handelt (aus dem Grunde gibt es wohl auch keinen festen Liefertermin ).

Ich würde sagen: der Shop ist mit äusserster Vorsicht zu geniessen. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

